# What level of "fit" turns you on?



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Ladies, regarding the physical attraction...



Does a guy have to bee *VERY* fit to turn you on? [Obvious abs, biceps, triceps...??]

What's the level of fitness does he need to have for you to feel physically attracted to him?

If you had to choose between the face and the body, which one would matter the most to you?

_____________
I've realized that "too fit" guys don't turn me on more than "normal fit" guys. 

(I won't be talking about sluggish guys as I'm not attracted to them most of the times - although I've dated 'out-of-shape' guys in the past as their character appealed to me more than their body). 

Back to the topic, too much fitness turns me off..or at least ...doesn't turn me on as much as it's expected.

For example, guy 1 is very fit (sorry it's posted 2 times, I didn't know how to delete it.)...but it doesn't turn me on as much as guys 2 or 3. They are less fit than the first one, but I find them more appealing.

There is something cold about "too fit" guys that I can't describe why I don't feel very sexually attracted by them. It kind of surprises me that some of my girlfriends are excited/turned on by VERY fit guys and they even follow pages of hot guys on Instagram. 
Sure, they are good to look at and it would be a plus to date a very fit guy, but I wouldn't choose them over normally fit guys. 

Plus, the face matters MORE to me than the body. I want to look at someone whose face I LOVE. Eye contact, teeth and the shape of the face matters to me more than the body itself.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll go ahead and answer your questions based on physical attraction alone, but I must say, the rest of the person, for instance their personality and other things that cause the "sparks", are completely more essential than a very fit bod.

1.) No.
2.) I love my husbands arms and back, so muscular, so sexy. I can't keep my hands off of him. So, fit enough to look hot. I want us both to work on remaining healthy and attractive for each other.
3.) Face, I am crazy for gorgeous eyes.

Side thought: My XH had let himself go and he got very overweight, and I was not physically attracted to him at all. It's amazing how it feels to be massively attracted to my spouse now.



lovelygirl said:


> Ladies, regarding the physical attraction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

None of those guys have any chest or arm hair or even stubble.
No thank you. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

*What level of &quot;fit&quot; turns you on?*

.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I've always liked taller/lean/muscular, my fiance has that body type. So, the guy in the gym pics above, is sexy...definitely can see his hard work which is sexy. They all need body hair, not a lot, but some chest hair and arm hair is nice.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Mrs. meson prefers the look of #3. Bulk is disgusting to her. However another feature that she finds attractive is callused hands or hands that are used to work. That combined with #3 is the look I had that attracted her. Now I have too much of a dad bod and I am working to fix it, but my hands are still golden to her. 

For me I find bulk repulsive as well in a woman and men for that matter. It's just wasted muscle that is only there because of artificial exercise. However high definition looks good in both men and women to me. Women with high definition that's visible when exerting is a turn on to me but it doesn't need to be visible otherwise.


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

A guy does not have to be totally fit to turn me on at all. I would be more turned on to a guy where fitness is important though. All these guys are hot imo but I prefer #3 by a long shot. For some reason, I feel like 1 an 2 would be arrogant or too into their looks which is a turn off to me. This is totally unfair, I realize.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am not attracted to ultra muscly men, especially those with no hair. A man who spends hours in the gym to build up his muscles would put me off to start with, far too self absorbed. 

Its more a mans character that makes him sexy or not to me.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I like body hair.....no body hair just seems too much like a kid. 

I need a man. 

Body wise both 2 and 3 look good.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, I could accept some hair on the chest/arms but not very hairy. 
Plus, I agree with @Diana 7 that some men who are obsessed with gym are too self-centered to handle. 

I used to know a guy who dated a friend of mine. This guy is at my gym btw. He was so obsessed with his body, muscles, his looks...etc that he didn't really have time to pay attention to my friend. It was all about him. 

Obviously, the relationship didn't last more than a month.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

lovelygirl said:


> Yeah, I could accept some hair on the chest/arms but not very hairy.
> Plus, I agree with @Diana 7 that some men who are obsessed with gym are too self-centered to handle.
> 
> I used to know a guy who dated a friend of mine. This guy is at my gym btw. He was so obsessed with his body, muscles, his looks...etc that he didn't really have time to pay attention to my friend. It was all about him.
> ...


But she probably had a fun month didn't she?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

lovelygirl said:


> Yeah, I could accept some hair on the chest/arms but not very hairy.
> Plus, I agree with @Diana 7 that some men who are obsessed with gym are too self-centered to handle.
> 
> I used to know a guy who dated a friend of mine. This guy is at my gym btw. He was so obsessed with his body, muscles, his looks...etc that he didn't really have time to pay attention to my friend. It was all about him.
> ...


He wouldn't have lasted a day with me. If there is one thing I cant stand in a man its arrogance/self importance.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cooper said:


> But she probably had a fun month didn't she?


I think that you may be assuming that a man like that would be a good partner. I doubt it.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Diana7 said:


> I think that you may be assuming that a man like that would be a good partner. I doubt it.


Not so much a good partner as a boy toy she could rub her hands all over. Just a bit of teasing.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

As long as he does not have an unhealthy beer belly that hangs out of the bottom of his shirt, I am not too bothered about the body.

A hard working man that is toned is always nice to look at.

I always like a handsome face with a nice smile and eyes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

lovelygirl said:


> Ladies, regarding the physical attraction...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not attracted to overly fit Men either. There is something.......Off about them that doesn't spark my interest. My husband is a shorter guy, but lean muscular, and has a FANTASTIC bottom. (Could oogle his backside all day)

But fitness is important to me. At least health. I'm not attracted to the dad bod whatsoever.

If I had to choose, I'd say the face lookin good s most important. I spend so much time looking at him, and I'm especially attracted to his face when he is in the throws of orgasm. If he had a horse face, watching it contort with pleasure might scare me off.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lovelygirl said:


> For example, guy 1 is very fit (sorry it's posted 2 times, I didn't know how to delete it.)...but it doesn't turn me on as much as guys 2 or 3. They are less fit than the first one, but I find them more appealing.
> 
> There is something cold about "too fit" guys that I can't describe why I don't feel very sexually attracted by them.


I feel the same as you do on this one.. I've never found very defined abs, muscled bulk on a man all that attractive.. #2 is gorgeous.. but as another said.. he's likely to be arrogant along with it.. thinking he could have any woman he wanted (and he probably could)...this part would be a turn off to me, I'd assume he's a Player just looking at him (guy #1 too).... 

So the #3's of the world.. more my type... the common working man...he's trim, average body.. but it's beautiful ...

The face, the smile.. sure it's important too... we'll be looking and admiring that mug for a long time..


----------

